# Some Finnish inverts



## Marika (Sep 2, 2016)

Some bug photos I've taken .

















































(Yes, I know this is not a bug .)

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## Ran (Sep 2, 2016)

The Finnish insects are beautiful, but, your photography skills are astonishing...very inspiring too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marika (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ran (Sep 4, 2016)

You're very welcome and much deserved! I luv photography and luv seeing photos that have that 3D effect which yours have.


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice pictures man!  I especially love those shots of the _Ectobius_ sp feeding on the flowers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Sep 29, 2016)

Some old pics:

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Marika (Oct 5, 2016)

I guess I could post these too... These photos were taken last year, this was some sort of mosquito. It was really boring at work, so I decided to play with the microscope .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Oct 5, 2016)

Wow. Great photos! Really enjoyed them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Oct 5, 2016)

Those are great! I never thought there would be so many interesting inverts over there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha, there are lots of bugs here


----------



## Marika (Oct 6, 2016)

Pretty bad photos, but this is one of our native millipedes, Ommatoiulus sabulosus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 9, 2016)

Love the roaches and spiders! I might be coming to join you in Finland after the s***storm that happened last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Ran (Nov 26, 2016)

Just saw your photos from my last post, the macros are excellent 
... you have a wonderful eye and mad photography skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

